# Halloween Float Progress so far...



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thought you might want to see how this year's float is coming along. Slight changes have been made to the theme. I'm using the smaller wagon now and only Ava and Maya will be on it. They will be "Tiny Dancers" on stage. And hopefully we'll have the song "Tiny Dancers" playing also.

First I had my dad add a bit of wood so I could make a curtain back drop then I painted everything gold and cut out a piece of linoleum for the flooring.
View attachment 89566



I bought lawn spot lights to be the stage lights. There's a round screw in ring that we attach a coupler to - that keeps the pups in the wagon and safe.
View attachment 89567



Then I stapled on the curtain. I've got foil strips pulled back on both sides - do you think I should just let hang down and trim it??
View attachment 89568


I'm not done yet. I want to attach cutouts of ballerinas, etc to the curtain and got lots of gaudy stick on gems to give you more to look at.

Ava has her tutu already and Maya's should be coming in the mail very soon! This year will be easy and less stress for sure!! 

Thanks for looking :thumbsup:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow great job!!!! I know they will be a hit!!!! Can't wait to see them
all dolled up.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:new_shocked::new_shocked: I can't believe how creative you are Pat. You never cease to amaze me!! Great job on the wagon, er, float. Such attention to detail. I wish I could get down there. I have to tell my friend's friends in LBI to catch it.What's the date of the parade and where? Can wait to see the finished project. I'm mixed as to whether foil should hang down. Do you have more so some could be the swag and some could hang down?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I like the gold trim pulled back much more elegant that way. Since they are ballerinas it should look more elegant now if they were disco dancers than i would say let it hang and trim. If you could find some doggie toys that looked like ballet slippers or toe shoes that would be cute too.  It's coming along quite nicely, i can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Neat! it's going to look great. hmmmm can you have foil both pulled back and hanging? I think I would like to see it trimmed but will it be blowing around itoo much in the wind ?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mary-anderson said:


> Wow great job!!!! I know they will be a hit!!!! Can't wait to see them
> all dolled up.


Mary, this is one of the easiest floats I've ever made for this event. I always enjoy making them. And we're usually surrounded by people all day long - it's a fun day....:chili:



Snowbody said:


> :new_shocked::new_shocked: I can't believe how creative you are Pat. You never cease to amaze me!! Great job on the wagon, er, float. Such attention to detail. I wish I could get down there. I have to tell my friend's friends in LBI to catch it.What's the date of the parade and where? Can wait to see the finished project. I'm mixed as to whether foil should hang down. Do you have more so some could be the swag and some could hang down?


Sue, actually the parade/contest is in Smithville - a cutesy little village of shoppes about 40 minutes south of here. That's where I first met Stacy (Kodies mom) and found SM! Archie was 7 months old at our first parade.

The foil strips are cheap - it's actually a table skirt for parties. I can always get another one if I wreck this one, LOL.



mysugarbears said:


> I like the gold trim pulled back much more elegant that way. Since they are ballerinas it should look more elegant now if they were disco dancers than i would say let it hang and trim. If you could find some doggie toys that looked like ballet slippers or toe shoes that would be cute too.  It's coming along quite nicely, i can't wait to see the finished product.


I kind of like pulled back too, I think, but I'm going to keep asking opinions just to make sure. I'm always "looking" for stuff for the float. Hopefully I'll find more ballerina stuff. I have some but haven't put in on yet.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> Neat! it's going to look great. hmmmm can you have foil both pulled back and hanging? I think I would like to see it trimmed but will it be blowing around itoo much in the wind ?


Ah HA! You've got a good point there.....It might be blowing too much!!! I don't want the dogs eating it either!! I better bring along a pair of pliers in case it become a pain in the butt all together. Everything is attached with my trusty staple gun!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- I so look forward to your floats each year. You always put so much thought into them and they're always so very, very cute. Can't wait to see the finished product with the "Tiny Dancers" on the float -- of course.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Pat,

The float looks great so far and I bet it will be perfect when it's
done!!! I really hope that I can make it this year. You'll have to
let me know when and where he parade is. 

Debbie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Pat, you amaze me!! It is lookin' Good, girlfriend!!! I can't wait to see pics of the two cutest, hotest little babes in NJ!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

harrysmom said:


> Pat,
> 
> The float looks great so far and I bet it will be perfect when it's
> done!!! I really hope that I can make it this year. You'll have to
> ...


Deb, it's on Saturday,October 30th at 1pm in Smithville - put it on your calendar! It's a fun day.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Wonderful job as usual Pat!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - Smithville is only about 25 minutes from my SIL in Tuckerton. Hmmmmm. Maybe a sleep over is in store. Tyler could be the girls "patron" of the ballet arts. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow, Pat. Beautiful job. We have to get you a pink tool belt for Christmas. LOL
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Wow - Smithville is only about 25 minutes from my SIL in Tuckerton. Hmmmmm. Maybe a sleep over is in store. Tyler could be the girls "patron" of the ballet arts. :HistericalSmiley:


 
Hey Sue, maybe Tyler can borrow Jett's ballet tights!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Hey Sue, maybe Tyler can borrow Jett's ballet tights!!!!


Tyler says: :blush:::brownbag::angry::smhelp::hiding::Bad day::yucky::new_shocked::shocked::bysmilie: 
I think it's a no!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Hey Sue, maybe Tyler can borrow Jett's ballet tights!!!!


OMG that would be hysterical! 


I can't wait to see it all finished. I always enjoy seeing your Halloween float every year


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, Pat! I am amazed at your creativity! I can't wait to see the finished float with the pretty ballerina stars! 

I like the gold trim pulled back ... as someone else mentioned, it would probably look more elegant. But, I am sure whatever you decide will look fabulous.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

that is great- I love it!!!

What kind of parade is this- does everyone do dog floats?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat the float is coming along nicely :aktion033:can't wait to see the finshed one:chili:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

You go girl! You always have the best ideas!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is just a pet  parade/contest that beneifts the local animal shelter. Most dogs are just dressed in costumes. But there are usually over 100 dogs entered!! And it's fun to see what people have come up with. We win most years, but only got "Honorable Mention" last year......which was crazy because I went all out and had done so much work on the float and costumes!!!!! The local newspaper did a large article on the parade (and our float) - so that was as good ...or better....than winning. Their ribbons are so lame!! 

I don't even care is we enter the contest, I just enjoy making the floats. One of these years i'd love to go up to New York to the BIG contest..... but for now I'm just happy doing what I'm doing.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Pat, as usual your float is going to be awesome! can't wait to see the finished product and even more excited to see your big-win!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The float looks great so far! I love the new theme, and think the gold foil strips should be swagged like you have them. I think it would look less like curtains if you left them hanging down. 

You should try to find some infant/newborn pink or black ballerina slippers to hang on the float with ribbon, I think that would look cute.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

This is going to be so STINKIN CUTE!!! Can't wait to see pictures of the final float.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow!! It is going to be fab!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It looks great! Too bad none of your kids have topknots anymore. I always loved making their bows for the parade!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

KAG said:


> Oh wow, Pat. Beautiful job. We have to get you a pink tool belt for Christmas. LOL
> xoxoxoxoxo


 
:thumbsup: yes but it has to have bling on the tool belt:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Looking good! :thumbsup: I'd probably keep the tinsel backdrop tied to the side so that it looks like a curtain around the ballerinas and the two fluffs.  Also, it bothers me when there's loose stuff fluttering in the wind. lol I used to make the class floats in high school and just couldn't stand the wind messing everything up!

Can't wait to see the finished product! :aktion033:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Wowza! I can not wait to see Ava and Maya performing on stage! Pat, you are talented!! I like the foil pulled back, due to wind issues.


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

Wonderful! Also, I just now noticed you are in Jersey! I am in Northern Ocean County.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

donnanj said:


> Wonderful! Also, I just now noticed you are in Jersey! I am in Northern Ocean County.


Howdy neighbor! I'm in Southern Ocean County.......Manahawkin to be exact.....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LJSquishy said:


> You should try to find some infant/newborn pink or black ballerina slippers to hang on the float with ribbon, I think that would look cute.


Lisa, I love this idea! .....now to find the ballet slippers....

if anyone knows where I can get a paid of tiny ballet slippers....let me know!!!!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Pat in a few word....YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Lisa, I love this idea! .....now to find the ballet slippers....
> 
> if anyone knows where I can get a paid of tiny ballet slippers....let me know!!!!!!!


A quick google came up with this: Ivory, White or Pink ballet slippers shoes,<br> size 2 infant to childs 4 

Your float will be just too cute for words!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

The float is ADORABLE, Pat! You did an amazing job!!! I can't wait to see pics of the event...I'm sure yours will be the best float of the parade!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Way to go Pat! I think you've came up with another winner! 
I can't wait to see pictures of the finished float and the "Tiny Dancers".


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm predicting yet another WIN this year!!!!! Looking good, looking good!!!!! 

Next year I think you should do a Jersey Shore theme. Ava can be Snookie and Archie can be The Situation LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> I'm predicting yet another WIN this year!!!!! Looking good, looking good!!!!!
> 
> Next year I think you should do a Jersey Shore theme. Ava can be Snookie and Archie can be The Situation LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


OMG - that would be so funny!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, love the float!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG! It's looking fabulous so far! I can't wait to see the end result and the little dancers too!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Pat, that is so awesome! Looks like you're having so much fun. And how cool is it that there is a parade you can be in with your fluffs? I love it! I especially love that it also benefits the animal shelter. What a wonderful idea!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg Pat!! It looks great! VERY cute idea! Did you post their outfits yet? (I dont wanna miss that...)


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I actually think that this was last year's thread... but I can't wait to see what Pat comes up with for Halloween this year!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

harrysmom said:


> I actually think that this was last year's thread... but I can't wait to see what Pat comes up with for Halloween this year!!!


You're right Deb, this was from last year. Haven't started on this year yet, need to get in the mood first.  I have an idea though....I'd like to make a float with cages and warnings...Beware of Watch Dogs...



Somthing like this but much more detailed....
View attachment 97128



maybe....:blush:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Pat, that's perfect!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------

